# A site that sells cheap wire cages?



## Hill-Hutch (Apr 13, 2012)

So I'm looking for cheap wire cages that will comfortably fit a mini lop in it. I'm looking for about 3 of them. 

Anyone know of a good website that sells them? I would prefer it be in the US or they were made by a rabbit owner, as well as come w/ a poop try.

I'm looking into breeding my Lilac Chin. Buck and Broken Chestnut Agouti doe( I might even get a different doe for this breeding) and I'd like to keep 2 of the kits.

please post links!

Thanks!
~Sydnie


----------



## 1234bunnies777 (Apr 13, 2012)

go on craigs list thats were i got my cages or you could go to home depot or lowes and try to make one your self 
but dont go to pet stores they are wayyyyy over expensive


----------



## Hill-Hutch (Apr 13, 2012)

Alright. So how would I make my own cages? What kind of materials would I need?

We built our own 3-section hutch( we can fit 3 mini lops in it), but I don't want a hutch, I need stack-able cages.


----------



## majorv (Apr 13, 2012)

It may not be practical to build your own wire cage. Craigslist would be a good start. You can usually find someone trying to sell cages, especially 4-H and FFA kids who are finished with their rabbit project. You might also check your yellow pages/google small animal cages in the area where you live. There may be someone who builds them to order. The more expensive route is to get them from mail order companies like Bass or KW Cages.


----------



## Hill-Hutch (Apr 14, 2012)

Alright. Where would be a cheap site that sells Stackable ones? I'm really looking for those.


----------

